# One ear went Floppy



## Tom F (Jul 12, 2005)

Well we've had Sophie since she was 9 weeks and her ears have always been up. I noticed yesterday the her left ear hangs a little lower and seems to flop a little when she walks. The other one stays pretty stiff.
On closer inspection it looks like there is a small crease where the ear is flopping like it is injured or something but I can't recall her getting hurt.
Is it possible she slept on it or something?
Does anyone have experience with this and do you think it will heal itself?


-Tom


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

She may have just slept on it "wrong". If she's still young (I'm assuming she's a pup), it will correct itself over the next few days.


----------



## Tom F (Jul 12, 2005)

She's 14 weeks now. Is Cooper's one ear always down? That's what her's looks like. She can hold it up if she wants to but it looks like it takes a little extra effort now.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper's ears are floppy, mainly because I let him sleep under a blanket when he was young (some breeders say to keep their heads from being covered to avoid "the flop") and I didn't care if they were floppy.

He can stand them up, if he gets interested in what I'm eating or has found a bug on the ground.

I just didn't care... I think they're cuter floppy anyway.


----------



## mark1010 (Jun 12, 2005)

a lot of times chi's ears will go up and down until about 6 mos. and then they usually stay up. i know with punky he came to me with ears taped and i took the tape off because he looked silly but his ears were up perfectly straight. and then a month later one ear drooped, then it went back up. same with my girl. her ears even bent over backward for a while. their ears are funny little things but they'll eventually stay put.


----------



## Tom F (Jul 12, 2005)

I always let her sleep under the blanket. When she goes in her crate, I lift the blanket up and let her crawl under it. She'll sleep from 10pm to 9 am tucked in like that. That must be why one went floppy. Oh well.


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

bellas ears go up and down all the time... right now they are inside out... the tips are flipped backwards... lol she looks funny... but im not worried, i know they will correct themselves eventually. yours will too!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

I have heard that during teething, their ears can sometimes be straight up and othertimes down. My vet told me to discourage any ear tugging among puppy pals. This could hurt the scar tissue etc and then it will not stand up anymore. Most likely it will come back up again.


----------



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

Buffy's ears flop when she is really tired, or when she isn't feeling well...I have noticed that Faith's do the same thing. Just a thought, that maybe that is what is happening with your pup.


----------

